# I just got my first period after giving birth to my babies 5 weeks ago



## katie21188

Hello, I just got my first period back today after giving birth 5 weeks ago, however, I noticed a small clump of skin-like blood stuff on my pad. It was kind of hard I dont know what it is. Has anyone had this before?


----------



## mhazzab

I don't have an answer for your question but didn't want to read and run...

also just got my first period today after several days of spotting. Sad and happy about it at the same time! I hope someone else can help you out,

xx


----------



## SatansSprite

I got this after my miscarriage and I asked the doc about it and was told it was normal but just to make sure it wasn't too large. I think their idea of too large would be something along the lines of if you put the tip of your middle finger against the tip of your thumb and make a circle...iunno for sure. They told me a type of coin we use here as the reference but what i just said is about the size of that coin though, so, yeah.

It is normal though like I said, and as I said, I had the same thing.


----------



## SarahJane

It is totally normal I think hun. I had very similar after losing Evelyn for the first month. If you are worried do get yourself to a doctor though.

I am sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry: My god I am so deeply sorry for your losses :cry::cry:
I lost my Ava at 18 weeks, i gave birth also, but they did a final sonogram to make sure everything was out, did they do that for you? I would call my doc and just check it to make sure, I am sure you are fine. They told me I had a clot, but it was fine and I would pass it and I did. I am so sorry, hope you are ok
XOXOOXOXXOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## katie21188

hello nah they didnt do a sonogram on me however i havent had one since so i dont know what it was. thanks for all your kind wishes xoxo


----------



## MaevesMummy

Very nomal, I had this too. It will be very clotty and heavy. Sorry for the loss of your two beautiful girls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ms.hope

it's normal hun. I had it too, sometimes I would notice it when I wipe after i pee.


----------



## daopdesign

My first period after my loss was the heaviest I'd ever experienced and was quite clotty so I think it's normal and the one I've just had was normal.


----------



## open lotus

as long as you dont feel ill,flu like along with it.


----------

